# New and ttc #2



## TJF24

Hey! I'm new to this forum and I am ttc #2. I have a 5yr old son. He was a happy accident so I am new to actaully ttc. I am also new to all the lingo used here like "dd,ds,dh,bd???" I dont know what any of it means really.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BnB <3

You can find some of the abbreviations here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

If there's any not listed just ask the girls on the thread you've seen it or ask the question on the link above.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome & good luck TTC #2!


----------

